# DIY Puddle lights



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

FOR 2006 Please use pin 1 power and 2 ground for front doors

FOR 2007+ Use 18 power, 19 ground Front doors

--------------------------------


For all years REAR:

1 - power
2 - ground

--------------------------------


Ground wire will be the wire that has the split

These pics are 2006 model year. 2007+ please find the pin 18 and pin 19 and do as above.

BROWN wire always ground.


------------------------------------

Removing door cards:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?2689982



------------------------------------


VAG-COM:


You'll need to go to 42 and 52 for the door electrics.

Then in the coding option you'll need to add '64' to the number you already have in the top box, mine was 0000560 so the final number needed was 0000624.

Do this on both 42 and 52.

Also there should be option for rears. Just check the coding option and see what number you need to add to add puddle lights.


-------------------------------------------


1: remove the brown wire, use pin or small flat head

1: remove the brown wire, use pin or small flat head









2:Connect the male end from the cable loom to it the brown wire









3:Use the supplied heat shrink tube to cover the open connection









4:Ground cable goes to 2 and power goes to 1. (2007+ use 18 and 19)












Cut a hole on bottom of the door cards:

22 x 45 mm hole will give 1/2mm clearance widthwise, and be tight lengthwise for the tab.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

care people.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I care, haven't had time to install it yet


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

tp., thanks for all you do! :thumbup::beer: :wave:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

kgw said:


> tp., thanks for all you do! :thumbup::beer: :wave:


x2, oh and thanks for making us spend money too.... :laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*care-o-meter:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
x. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .x
x[wut?]. .[no care]. .[hmmm]. .[poss'bly]. .[damn-straight!]
x . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .x.x
x . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . xxx. .x
x . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . xxx. . . .x
x . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . xxx. . . . . .x
x . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . xxx. . . . . . . .x
x . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . xxx. . . . . . . . . .x
x . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . xxx. . . . . . . . . . . .x
x . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . xxx. . . . . . . . . . . . . .x
x . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . xxx. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .x
x . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . xxx. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .x
x . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . xxx. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .x
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*​


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

kgw said:


> tp., thanks for all you do! :thumbup::beer: :wave:


 What else does he do for you? :sly:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Never met him personally, but the effusive personality shines through the series of tubes...:laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

kgw said:


> Never met him personally,


Oh, you're missing out then. Everyone that I've talked to that has met him said he's done lots of good stuff for them.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

that was reason i have knee pads.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

..NOT that there's anything _wrong_ with that.....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

VWAddict said:


> ..NOT that there's anything _wrong_ with that.....


Safety first


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> Safety first


probably good idea to wear eye protection also.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> probably good idea to wear eye protection also.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Installed front door lights this past weekend but when I went to use my ebay vagcom cable the cable stopped working. So I purchased a real Vagcom from ROSSTECH. Hope I get it this week.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Just finished installing puddle and warning lights. will take pictures once it gets dark. By the way on my 2006 there was no ground in pin 2. Pin 1 and 2 were empty so I did not need to attach the ground male pin included in the wire loom to anything.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

did u have early model 06?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp my mfg date says 02/06

Here is a crappy cellphone pic.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

I wanna do this. Looks good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

scanned my car with VAGCOM last night, I got a malfunction on the rear puddle/warning lights. They work so I'm not concerned. Just thought I'd mention it here.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> scanned my car with VAGCOM last night, I got a malfunction on the rear puddle/warning lights. They work so I'm not concerned. Just thought I'd mention it here.


I think anytime I scan my car, all my lights have warnings...but they still work.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

my also shows warning lights are out but stillw ork


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> I think anytime I scan my car, all my lights have warnings...but they still work.


Good to know. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey tp...got some pics of my door harness for you. Im unable to post them here but i can email them to you. If you could shoot me a pm with your email address that would be sweet.


Thanks


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

tp. said:


> FOR 2006 Please use pin 1 power and 2 ground for front doors
> 
> FOR 2007+ Use 18 power, 19 ground Front doors
> 
> ...


So for the connection for the rears do we plug the power and ground into 1 and 2? For some reason my power isn't working to both of my rear doors. The power is correct and the ground is correct. Do I remove from pin 18 and 19 and the plug into pin 1 and 2? BTW my car is 2008


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yea 1 for power
2 ground

did you activate it in vagcom?

rear doors need to be activated also


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah I went to DBC tuning and got them to do it. I went back to ask them to double check. I'll check my wiring again and see what happens.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

u sure they activated the rears?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok, so i wired up the lights and coded via vcds. Fronts are not working but rears are. For anyone that has coded on a 2008, do you remember what your final values were? Stock mine read 1177 and i added 64 to get 1241. Math seems correct but not getting any light.

Ideas?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

What are these "puddles" you speak of?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

did u check the legend when it pops up?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp. said:


> did u check the legend when it pops up?


What do you mean by legend? I watched my buddy the entire time he did it....seemed to do it correctly


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

there is a legend that pops up.

It will tell you what values to add. its like a small rectangular window


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp. said:


> there is a legend that pops up.
> 
> It will tell you what values to add. its like a small rectangular window


yes, i saw that legend and it said to add 64. I also noticed the option for interior door handle illumination too...do our cars come with this feature? i don't think i have recognized it before if we do.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jds215 said:


> yes, i saw that legend and it said to add 64. *I also noticed the option for interior door handle illumination too...do our cars come with this feature?* i don't think i have recognized it before if we do.



When the headlights are on there is a small LED inside the space where the door latch is that glows red. To my understanding these are a standard feature to our cars.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

neu318 said:


> When the headlights are on there is a small LED inside the space where the door latch is that glows red. To my understanding these are a standard feature to our cars.


good deal...ill try and pay attention next time im driving at night.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

if all activated then it shold work. can you double check the connector see if in correct pin hole.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp. said:


> if all activated then it shold work. can you double check the connector see if in correct pin hole.


that was my plan tonight...ill report back


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

looks like i just needed to check my eyes...had the pins switched in the harness. All wired properly now and the fronts work. 

Thanks for all the help tp :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jds215 said:


> looks like i just needed to check my eyes...had the pins switched in the harness. All wired properly now and the fronts work.
> 
> Thanks for all the help tp :thumbup:


 did you notice the LEDs in the door openers?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

jds215 said:


> looks like i just needed to check my eyes...had the pins switched in the harness. All wired properly now and the fronts work.
> 
> Thanks for all the help tp :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

glad everything all worked out!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

neu318 said:


> did you notice the LEDs in the door openers?


 i did...they seem very subtle though, just a soft red hue. I don't know why but my first thought when i saw the coding option on vcds, i was envisioning a brighter light. 

Works for me though. 

What does the wiring look like for the red door lights?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

red markers?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

the red lights complete the look imo :thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

I can make addon kit for you. 

but its cost more than one with it because i need to use 3 more connectors. 

its just a y cable to split it up


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp. said:


> I can make addon kit for you.
> 
> but its cost more than one with it because i need to use 3 more connectors.
> 
> its just a y cable to split it up


 does it just plug into the same harness as the puddle lights. 

neu..how did you wire yours? tp harness?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

jds215 said:


> does it just plug into the same harness as the puddle lights.
> 
> neu..how did you wire yours? tp harness?


 yea just plugs into the connector at the end. splits it up to have one red and one puddle 

Yea i made my with red and puddle.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp. said:


> yea just plugs into the connector at the end. splits it up to have one red and one puddle
> 
> Yea i made my with red and puddle.


 i gotcha...similar to the wiring on the trunk lights correct? 

how much would you want for a kit?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

let me calculate it out and post later


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp. said:


> let me calculate it out and post later


 thanks dude :beer:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

neu...what interior led's are you using for your dome lights, etc.?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I put these in a while back. They all work fine and everything. But I keep getting this code that keeps coming back. The only door modification I can think of that I've done is these lights. Not saying it is them causing it, but it is them causing it.  No I dunno. But you guys have any idea? Or a similar issue? I think it's the same fault showing up in the following two places: 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN2.lbl 
Part No: 8P0 959 801 H 
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0070 
Coding: 0001273 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 40A1929D138F461861C 

1 Fault Found: 
00120 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 8P0-959-802-MIN2.lbl 
Part No: 8P0 959 802 H 
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0070 
Coding: 0001273 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 41A7979918854F106E2 

1 Fault Found: 
00121 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

yea i get them too, its the LED thats causing it


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> yea i get them too, its the LED thats causing it


 Gotcha. So no solution?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

there are 2 solutions 
1. change to standard OEM light 
2. add extra red light on the side of door.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ohhhh gotcha. So the OEM one is incandescent, I assume. That makes sense. Thanks top. I'll get the red guys someday in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Add a resistor in parallel with the connector. -Should kill the warning.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

jds215 said:


> i gotcha...similar to the wiring on the trunk lights correct?
> 
> how much would you want for a kit?


 tp..possible to throw in the wiring harness to do the red door markers as well for an added cost?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jds215 said:


> neu...what interior led's are you using for your dome lights, etc.?


 wow, i'm sorry I just saw this now since someone brought this thread back from the dead. Hope it's not too late. I bought the interior led's from http://www.vleds.com/ 

Sorry it took so long for me to respond.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

neu318 said:


> wow, i'm sorry I just saw this now since someone brought this thread back from the dead. Hope it's not too late. I bought the interior led's from http://www.vleds.com/
> 
> Sorry it took so long for me to respond.


 haha..no worries man. i appreciate it. Do you remember where you grabbed your red door marker lights? I recall them being some lambo part if i recall correctly.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jds215 said:


> haha..no worries man. i appreciate it. Do you remember where you grabbed your red door marker lights? I recall them being some lambo part if i recall correctly.


 I bought them off some website, I can't remember right now, let me look at my email see if I can find it. Yes they were Lambo door lights. Took forever for them to ship them to me cause they had to order them from Italy "supposedly"


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ok, the website is Whiteracingproducts.com Part number was 6Y0947411 

They come out to USD $12.65 each. Which is a great deal.


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

I just did this mod this weekend. I acquired the under door lights and plugs at a dismatlers (Pick and Pull) and ordered the red warning lights off of a seller/dismantler on ebay. Used the wiring from the plugs I acquired at the dismantler and made a harness with both plugs at their respected areas. The pins that plug into the door control modules can be had from the instrument cluster connectors in VW's and I would assume Audis also. Soldered and heat shrinked all connections and now just waiting for my V-Leds once they come off of backorder.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Ok, the website is Whiteracingproducts.com Part number was 6Y0947411
> 
> They come out to USD $12.65 each. Which is a great deal.


 you the man! thanks dude


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jds215 said:


> you the man! thanks dude


 No problem man :thumbup: Just be forewarned that it took me a while to get them, their customer support sucks...lol


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

neu318 said:


> No problem man :thumbup: Just be forewarned that it took me a while to get them, their customer support sucks...lol


 what are the odds they have these in stock at a lambo dealer?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jds215 said:


> what are the odds they have these in stock at a lambo dealer?


 LOL, not sure...maybe you'll have better luck. Although prices might be a little higher.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

neu318 said:


> LOL, not sure...maybe you'll have better luck. Although prices might be a little higher.


 found a couple places that have them listed at $54/piece. Ain't nobody got time for dat. 

Even if they have them there, im sure they wouldn't be had for $15. I'll prob go through that website and wait patiently :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jds215 said:


> found a couple places that have them listed at $54/piece. Ain't nobody got time for dat.
> 
> Even if they have them there, im sure they wouldn't be had for $15. I'll prob go through that website and wait patiently :thumbup:


 HOLY ****!!! $54 a piece... 

I checked the website I bought them from and it looks like they have 6 in stock so you might be able to get them rather quickly. When I bought them they didn't have them in stock so it took like a month to get them..


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

neu318 said:


> HOLY ****!!! $54 a piece...


 almost spit up my drink when i saw that price listed. i couldn't even imagine paying that


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

bump... just so i don't have to find it later for install


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jds215 said:


> found a couple places that have them listed at $54/piece. Ain't nobody got time for dat.
> 
> Even if they have them there, im sure they wouldn't be had for $15. I'll prob go through that website and wait patiently :thumbup:





krazyboi said:


> bump... just so i don't have to find it later for install




You still haven't installed this?

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> You still haven't installed this?
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


Yeah what the **** Johnny? I thought I was slow....:screwy:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> You still haven't installed this?
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


Nope 



Rob Cote said:


> Yeah what the **** Johnny? I thought I was slow....:screwy:


I'm just trying to beat your slowness


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I really want to do this... Just to lazy and not enough time lol


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> I really want to do this... Just to lazy and not enough time lol


It's super easy once you do the first door. Took me about an hour I think


----------

